# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Καινουργια τηλεοπτικη εγκατασταση!!

## kokoblue

Kαλησπερα Χρονια πολλα με υγεια και χαρα σε ολους μας!!!

Εχω μια εγκατασταση τηλεορασης 20αετιας μπορει και παραπανω τα εξαρτηματα ολα ειναι ψιλοσκουριασμενα οιο διακλαδωτες εξω κ.τ.λ.
Τωρα με το ψηφιακο σημα θελω να τους βαλω λιγο στον ποιο συγχρονο κοσμο και μεσα στους επομενους μηνες θα παρουμε και μια SMART TV LG 43
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω τωρα ειναι:

Σκεφτηκα στον ιστο που εχουμε και υπαρχει η κεραια η λοαγαριθμικη να την καταργησουμε και να βαλουμε μια νεου τυπου με LTE φιλτρο μεσα μικρη σε μεγεθος μια και πηρα εγω μια τετοια κεραια την εβαλα και κατευθειαν επιασε απο Πηλιο (μενω Βολο και το σπιτι κοιταει καθαρα εκει)
Με μια τετοια κεραια λοιπον θα χρειαστω ενισχυτη κεντρικο;; η οχι;;
θελω να βγαλω 4 τηλεορασεις ποια ειναι τα εξαρτηματα 

Θελω την γνωμη σαας γτ θα το κανω μονος μου ολη την εγκατασταση γτ ρωτησα και μου ειπαν 50ετην ωρα!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ελεω τετοιας κρισης!!!

----------


## ggr

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.
Σου ειπαν 50€ την ωρα ΟΚ... ποσες ωρες θα χρειαστουν σου ειπαν?
Πιθανοτατα δεν απευθυνθηκες σε σωστο επαγγελματια. Για ψαξτο λιγο καλυτερα.
Τωρα εαν εχεις την απαιτουμενη πειρα , μπορεις σιγουρα να την κανεις και μονος σου.
Για το αν θα χρειαστεις ενισχυτη παιζουν ρολλο πολλοι παραγοντες. Τι σταθμη σηματος βγαζει η κεραια, πως ειναι η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου, τι μπριζες υπαρχουν και τι εξασθενηση εχουν και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## kokoblue

Ναι 50ε την ωρα δεν μου ειπε ποσες ωρες....δεν θελω να αλλαξω καλωδιωσεις μονο κεραια και τα παρεμφερη αλλα αν αυτος κολοβαραει και κανει κανα 3ωρο;; να δωσω εγω 150ε;; Για να τα βγαλω εγω δουλευω 5 μερες αυτος θα τα παρει σε 3 ωρες;; 
Εχω τελειωσει ηλεκτρονικος ναι και γνωριζω καποια πραγματα απλα εχω μπερδευτειλιγο με χαζοεγκατασταση εδ και για αυτο θελω να την ξυλωσω να τα βαλω καινουργια να τελειωνουν!!! 

Γενικα θελω μια τετοια κεραια

http://www.megawatt.com.gr/images/up...G%20TITLOS.jpg

Κοιταξε στην μια τηλεοραση εχω μια τετοια κεραια ενεργη ομως οποτε την αφηνω οπως εχει μικρη ειναι δεν φενετε καιπιανει τζαμι!!!
Θελω να βγαλω αλλες 3 τηλεορασεις  Καλωδιωσεις υπαρχουν κανονικα γυρω απο το σπιτι αυτην η κεραια ομως τι ενισχυτη χρειαζετε ειναι ευκολο να μουπει καποιος να μου στειλει που εχει κατα νου;;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

- Κατ΄αρχήν  χρόνια  πολλά - καλή  χρονιά  για  δώσε  περισσότερες  πληροφορίες  για  την  εγκατάσταση  υπάρχουν  εξωτερικά καλώδια?  υπ'αρχουν  πρίζες?  είναι  σύνδεση  σε  σειρά?  ή  πρίζα  και  καλώδιο? 

 - Γενικά  μια  καλή  κεραία  με  καλές  καλωδιώσεις  και  σωστή κατανομή  μπορεί  να  σηκώσει  τρείς  τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Εχω μια εγκατασταση τηλεορασης 20αετιας μπορει και παραπανω τα εξαρτηματα ολα ειναι ψιλοσκουριασμενα οιο διακλαδωτες εξω κ.τ.λ.



Χαμός ...  :Smile: 





> ... δεν θελω να αλλαξω καλωδιωσεις μονο κεραια και τα παρεμφερη αλλα αν αυτος κολοβαραει και κανει κανα 3ωρο;; να δωσω εγω 150ε;;



Κώστα αυτό το λες εσύ. Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας όμως ... θες δεν θες, θα πρέπει να σου τις αλλάξει, 
προκειμένου αυτός να είναι σωστός. Δεν ρισκάρει κανένας σωστός επαγγελματίας την φήμη του. Οι
 ερασιτεχνικές εργασίες έχουν πολλά "πρόσωπα". Οι επαγγελτικές εργασίες έχουν ένα ...





> Πιθανοτατα δεν απευθυνθηκες σε σωστο επαγγελματια.



Για κάτσε βρε Γιώργο. Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας ποιός είναι ?. Αυτός που θα ζητήσει 5€/Ώρα ?.
Δηλαδή αν βρεί έναν με 10€/Ώρα χωρίς καν πεδιόμετρο, και τα κάνει κόλαση ... και δεν πιάνει τίποτα,
και τον φωνάζει κάθε 3 μέρες ?. Θα είναι Οκ ?. Βέβαια θα μου πείς αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και με το 50€.
Πάω πάσο. Απλά είναι πιο σπάνιο ... 





> ... γτ ρωτησα και μου ειπαν 50ετην ωρα!!!!!!! Ελεω τετοιας κρισης!!!



 Μερικές φορές τα μάτια τους έχουν δεί "σημεία & τέρατα", και μάλλον η τιμή δεν είναι ακριβή, αν
βέβαια αυτός είναι επαγγελματίας και οχι "επαγγελματίας" (χωρίς καν πεδιόμετρο). Απλά είναι μια
τιμή που περιλαμβάνει το οτιδήποτε συναντήσει ... κατά την διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης.

Σίγουρα αν ήταν να σου "πετάξει" ένα καλώδιο απο την ταράτσα κάτω, και να στο περάσει απο ένα 
παράθυρο μέσα, δεν νομίζω να σου έπαιρνε 50€. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να έρθει εκεί να δεί ακριβώς
τι θέλεις ... και να σου βγάλει μια τιμή.

Υπόψιν επαγγελματικά δεν έχω καμία σχέση με εγκατάσταση τηλεοπτικών κεραιών λήψεως. Απλά 
έχω τοποθετήσει αρκετές.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το "50 ευρώ την ώρα" δεν μου κάθετε καλά.
Το λογικό για έναν επαγγελματία είναι να ζητήσει ένα Χ ποσό για το σύνολο της εργασίας του.
Αν δεν μπορεί να κρίνει το πόσο χρόνο θα του πάρει και να κάνει σωστή κοστολόγηση, συγνώμη αλλά δεν είναι σωστός επαγγελματίας.
Και αν υποθέσουμε πως θα φάει ένα 8ωρο, που δεν είναι υπερβολή, θα πάρει 400 ευρώ? 
Εγώ θα ζητούσα και μια δεύτερη προσφορά.

----------


## kokoblue

Ενταξει δεν αντιλεγω δουλεια του ειναι να ζησει θελει και αυτος αλλα θελει πολλα...εμπας περιπτωση θα την κανω μονος μου απλαθα σας περιγραψω λιγο τι γινετε τωρα!!!

Κεραια - καλωδιο σε διακλδωτη και απο εκει σε 2ο διακλαδωτη (κατι σαν γεφυρα δλδ γτ δεν εφταναν οι θεσεις για ολες τις τηλεορασεις)
Τα καλωδια καταλαηγουν στον κντρικο ενισχυτη και απο εκει τρεχουν σε ολο το σπιτι μονοκοματα χωρις πριζες με καποια Τ 
Τα καλωδια ειναι χτισμενα μεσα στο σπιτι οποτε δεν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να βγουνε τωρα για την καινουργια εγκατασταση....

Στην μια τηλεοραση τωρα εχω ΟΤΕ ΤV αλλα θα διακοπει οποτε θελω 3 τηλεορασεις!!

Το σωστο τωρα πως ειναι πειτε μου....αυτην την κεραια την αντιμετωπιζω σαν οποιαδηποτε κεραια κανονικα;; γτ  διαβασα καπου οτι στελνει 5v ο αποκωδικοποιητης και τετοια...

εγω οπως το σκεφτομαι τωρα λεω να κανω το εξης:

Κεραια σε ιστο να κοιταει πηλιο απο εκει σε εναν ενισχυτη (ποσα db ειναι καλα ναβγαζει; :Wink:  και απο το OUT του ενισχυτη διακλαδωτη με 1/4 για της τηλεορασεις τα λεω καλα;;

----------


## ggr

> Χαμός ... 
> 
> 
> Κώστα αυτό το λες εσύ. Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας όμως ... θες δεν θες, θα πρέπει να σου τις αλλάξει, 
> προκειμένου αυτός να είναι σωστός. Δεν ρισκάρει κανένας σωστός επαγγελματίας την φήμη του. Οι
>  ερασιτεχνικές εργασίες έχουν πολλά "πρόσωπα". Οι επαγγελτικές εργασίες έχουν ένα ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Καλησπερα Γρηγορη και καλη χρονια.
Το θεμα μου δεν ειναι τα 50 η 100 € που ζηταει την ωρα. Δικαιωμα του να ζητησει οσα θελει.
Ομως για να ειναι ολοκληρωμενη η προσφορα του,οφειλει να δωσει και εναν εκτιμωμενο χρονο της δουλειας που θα κανει, ωστε να ξερει και ο πελατης πανω κατω τι θα του στοιχισει συνολικα.
Τον απαιτουμενο χρονο της δουλειας ο πελατης δεν τον γνωριζει. Μπορει να θεωρει οτι απαιτειται 1 ωρα , ομως στην πραξη να απαιτουνται 5 ωρες, οποτε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση ειναι πολυ πιθανο να κακοχαρακτηρισει τον τεχνικο.
Για αυτο λοιπον ο καλος επαγγελματιας πρεπει να δινει πιο συγκεκριμενη προσφορα. Πανω απ ολα για να ειναι αυτος καλυμενος.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Ενταξει δεν αντιλεγω δουλεια του ειναι να ζησει θελει και αυτος αλλα θελει πολλα...εμπας περιπτωση θα την κανω μονος μου απλαθα σας περιγραψω λιγο τι γινετε τωρα!!!
> 
> Κεραια - καλωδιο σε διακλδωτη και απο εκει σε 2ο διακλαδωτη (κατι σαν γεφυρα δλδ γτ δεν εφταναν οι θεσεις για ολες τις τηλεορασεις)
> Τα καλωδια καταλαηγουν στον κντρικο ενισχυτη και απο εκει τρεχουν σε ολο το σπιτι μονοκοματα χωρις πριζες με καποια Τ 
> Τα καλωδια ειναι χτισμενα μεσα στο σπιτι οποτε δεν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να βγουνε τωρα για την καινουργια εγκατασταση....
> 
> Στην μια τηλεοραση τωρα εχω ΟΤΕ ΤV αλλα θα διακοπει οποτε θελω 3 τηλεορασεις!!
> 
> Το σωστο τωρα πως ειναι πειτε μου....αυτην την κεραια την αντιμετωπιζω σαν οποιαδηποτε κεραια κανονικα;; γτ  διαβασα καπου οτι στελνει 5v ο αποκωδικοποιητης και τετοια...
> ...



- Κώστα  μέγα  λάθος  του  τεχνικού  που  ζήτησε  να  πληρωθεί με  την ώρα  έρχεται  ελέγχει  και  δίνει  μια  προσφορά  με  τη  δουλειά  ΤΕΛΕΙΩΜΕΝΗ   αν  δει  κάτι  που  δεν  μπορεί  να  εκτιμήσει  σωστά  το  χρόνο  του  και  το  αποτέλεσμα (π.χ. να  αλλάξει  ένα  εσωτερικο  καλώδιο)  οφείλει  να  το  πεί.
-Σωστά  τα  λές  στη  τελευταία  παράγραφο  προσέχεις  ο  ενισχυτής  να  έχει  έξοδο  πάνω  απο 110dbμν   και  ρυθμιστικό  εισόδου  για  να  μην  σου  κάνει  ενδοδιαμόρφωση  απο  πολύ  σήμα  στην  είσοδό  του.

----------


## kokoblue

Πες τα ρε Μακη...γτ ολοι νομιζουν οτι εγωω ειμαι τρελος!! Και εγω ετσι ξερω ερχετε κοιταει σου λεειθελει αλλαγη αυτο και αυτο καιθελω τοσο!! 
Οχι με την ωρα!! τι ειναι και θελει πληρωμη με την ωρα;; Καθαριστρια;; τεσπα...

Μπορεις να μου δειξεις μερικους τετοιους ενισχυτες;;
εγω εχω βρεικαποιους αλλα δν ξερω αν ειναι οι καταλληλοι...

https://www.emimikos.gr/MISTRAL-1x112-L-0258/
https://www.emimikos.gr/DV-713/

----------


## xlife

Χωρις να είμαι πολύ γνώστης ξέρω οτι η είσοδος της τηλεόρασης πρέπει να κυμαίνεται απο 60db/μV έως 90db/μV. Αυτό πάει να πεί οτι στο κατώτατο όριο χρειάζεται όπωσδήποτε ενισχυτής ενώ αν η λήψη σου είναι μέσα σ αυτά τα όρια δεν χρειάζεται. Αν είσαι στα πάνω όρια τότε μπορεί να κάνει και κακό μιας και πάλι δεν θα έχεις σήμα που να μπορεί ο δέκτης σου να οδηγήσει, οπότε η αγορά ενισχυτή, αν πάρεις μια καλή κεραία και είσαι σε περιοχή με καλό σήμα δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Κακές διακλαδώσεις, κακή ποιότητα καλωδίων κτλ ρίχνουν την ισχύ του σήματος. Φυσικά μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τον ενισχυτή στο κατώτατο όριο και να δουλέψει καλά. Αυτά φυσικά είναι εμπειρικά που λέω, και οι κλίμακες μπορεί να διαφέρουν, οπως και μπορεί να κάνω λάθη που φυσικά δέχομαι διόρθωση

Για τον εγκαταστατη δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα έτσι είναι. Αντι να βγει μια στανταρ τιμή για κάθε εγκατάσταση, βγαίνει τιμή με την ώρα. Φυσικά είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος και δεν είναι λόγος οτι κάποιος αγόρασε ενα πεδιόμετρο να βγάλει βίλα με πισίνα(εννοείτε οτι δεν παίρνει δουλειές και έχει εναν πελάτη τη βδομάδα και άν).

----------


## vasilllis

αν οπως λες χρειαζεται οπωςσηποτε ενισχυτης με χαμηλο σημα θα χρεωσει τα ιδια χρηματα σε καποια εγκατασταση με ικανοποιητικο σημα που δεν χρειαζεταιι ενισχυτη?Τι τιμη θα δωσει?

----------


## picdev

και γιατί να μην το κάνεις μονος σου? , εγώ κατέβασα τη κεραία, έβαλα πλαστικό σωλήνα με 1ε το μέτρο απο το καυκά μέχρι τον ιστό εκεί που ξεκηνάει το καλώδιο.
Εβαλα μεταλικούς ανωξίδωτους κολιέδες. Δεν ειναι και καμιά επιστίμη , ειδικά αν έχεις οπτική επαφη με τις κεραίες και ξέρεις οτι οι γείτονες με τη τάδε κεραία πιάνουν καλά

----------


## kokoblue

Tελικα ναι μονος μου θα το κανω..μπορει να μου παρει λιγη ωρα παραπανω θα εχω σωσει ομως 50 μηνπω 100ευρω απο εναν απατεωνα!!!!

Κι εχω καταληξει στις εξης επιλογες...ειναι καλες;; μαζι με εναν διακλαδωτη 1/4

1x112-2_L.jpgSRT-ANT45_L.jpg

----------


## picdev

η κεραία που διάλεξες δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καλή επιλογή

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κώστα  ο  ενισχυτής  είναι  καλός  της  mistral  τώρα  για  κεραία  προτίμησε  κάτι  τέτοιο  https://stokostos.gr/eksoplismos-tv-...ad-bu-115.html   ή  κάτι  ανάλογο  δηλαδή  μια  μικρή  σχετικά  εφ'  όσον  χρησιμοποιήσεις  τον  ενισχυτή,  βέβαια  μια  μεγαλύτερη  κεραία  ίσως  οδηγήσει  και  τις  τρείς  τηλεοράσεις  αλλά  καλλίτερα  και  πιο  σίγουρα  με  μικρή  κεραία  και  ενισχυτή.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ βλέπω να το φωνάζεις στο τέλος και να τρώς και τον χρόνο σου, και να δίνεις και 50€.

Κώστα:
Η ("αστεία") *κεραία που έχεις επιλέξει* έχει ήδη (έτσι λέει) ενισχυτή. Θα συνδέσεις οπότε
 σε σειρά τους ενισχυτές ?. Τον εσωτερικό της κεραίας και μετά τον ενισχυτή κεντρικής ?. Δεν 
γίνεται αυτό.

Η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ανήκει στην κατηγορία "άρπα κόλλα". Πχ Camping. Δεν ενδείκνυται
για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση. Με το σκεπτικό σου πάρε τουλάχιστον *αυτή* (που πάλι δεν θα την 
έβαζα), που επίσης έχει απόρριψη LTE, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει μεγαλύτερο ενισχυτή και ...
ενίσχυση FM. Πές στο Μιμίκο (είναι φίλο μου) οτι θες την συγκεκριμένη κεραία για μόνιμη
 εγκατάσταση ... να δεις τι θα σου πεί.

Να μια *κεραία* (τσιμπάει λίγο), αλλά να ξέρεις είναι μια απο τις καλύτερες επιλογές ... για
μόνιμη εγκατάσταση με δυσκολία λήψης. Αλλιώς πάς σε κάτι πιο απλό. Πάντα όμως, κεραία
τέτοιου τύπου.

Κώστα η εγκατάσταση μια κεραίας, δεν είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση εφόσον υπάρχει αρκετό σήμα.
Πχ αν είσαι "απέναντι" απο αναμεταδότες. Εκεί όλα Οκ. Τα προβλήματα αρχίζουν όταν το 
επίγειο τηλεοπτικό σήμα είναι αρκετά εξασθενημένο στην περιοχή σου, και υπάρχει δυσκολία
 λήψης. Αν λοιπόν έχεις Full σήμα στην περιοχή σου, κάνε το μόνο σου.

----------

nestoras (03-01-17)

----------


## kokoblue

Καλημερα επειδη στην περιοχη που μενω εχω τελιεο σημα θα το κανω μονος μου...
Η συγκεκριμενη κεραια την εχω ηδη!! Την ειχα γορασει παλιοτερα και ναι εχει ενισχυτακι μικρο αλλα μπορει να δουλεψει και ως παθητικη με το βυσμα απο κατω αν αφερεσεις το ξεχωριστο συστηματακι ενισχυσης που διαθετει και εχει παρα πολυ καλη ληψη δοκιμασμενα με σα σε γουβα απο βουνα επιανε ολα τα καναλια....
Θελω οπωσδηποτε μια τετοιου τυπου κεραια!!!

Εχει αρκετα Db 21 απο μονη της.
οποτε για αυτο την συνδεσω με ξεχωριστο ενισχυτη για να μπορεσω να ρυθμιζω και την ενταση του σηματος αν θελει η οχι!
Στην τελικη προτου την παραγγειλω βγαζω την ιδια που εχω απο μια τηλεοραση που εχω στο αποθηκακι που την εχω συνδεδεμενη την συνδεω κανονικα με την εγκατασταση που θα κανω και βλεπω αν δουλεψει και αν οχι παω για κατι αλλο....απλα θελω κεραια μεγαλη σε Db

αυτην;;

MATEL 4G TITLOS.jpg

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εχει αρκετα Db 21 απο μονη της.



Σιγά μην έχει και 100 dB!!!
Που τα βλέπετε αυτά ρε παιδιά? 4-5 dB την κόβω και πολύ λέω.

----------


## kokoblue

Συμφωνα παντα με τον κατασκευαστη και τα ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ

http://www.doriforikanea.gr/newsite/...d=9278&catid=6

----------


## xlife

Δεν γίνεται μια yagi να έχει απολαβή 14db και αυτή να έχει 20. Νομίζω οτι αναφέρεται στην ενίσχυση και όχι στην απολαβή της κεραίας

----------

GiwrgosTH (03-01-17)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Συμφωνα παντα με τον κατασκευαστη και τα ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ
> 
> http://www.doriforikanea.gr/newsite/...d=9278&catid=6



Για να μην γράφω τα ίδια:




> Δεν γίνεται μια yagi να έχει απολαβή 14db και αυτή να έχει 20. Νομίζω οτι αναφέρεται στην ενίσχυση και όχι στην απολαβή της κεραίας



Αν την βάλεις μόνη της όπως λες, δεν θα έχει τίποτα! 4-5 dB το πολύ και αν...

----------


## kokoblue

> Αν την βάλεις μόνη της όπως λες, δεν θα έχει τίποτα!



Kαι για αυτο θα βαλω τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη της Mistral Που εδειξα ποιο πανω!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Kαι για αυτο θα βαλω τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη της Mistral Που εδειξα ποιο πανω!!



Πάμε πάλι...
Το ζητούμενο είναι το gain σε μια εγκατάσταση.
Πρώτα διαλέγεις μια κεραία με υψηλό gain και μετά τον κατάλληλο ενισχυτή. Όσο λιγότερο gain χρειαστείς από τον ενισχυτή, τόσο το καλύτερο, γιατί το υψηλό gain μπορεί να εισάγει θορύβους κλπ.
Γιατί να μην πάρεις μια κεραία με 14-15 dB gain και να πάρεις μια με 3-4 και να ζητάς από τον ενισχυτή τα επιπλέον 10 dB που σου λείπουν?

----------


## kokoblue

Καταλαβα...Γιωργη θακοιταξω πρωτα με την yagi Που εχω τι γινετε η οποια ειναι αρκετα παλια αν δω τι εχω σημα στις τηλεορασεις και ολα ειναι ενταξει οκ!!
Μετα θα δοκιμασω μια με την ηδη υπαρχων αγορασμενη που εχω συνδεδεμνη σε ολη την εγκατασταση..θα την βγαλω απ το αποθηκακι και θα την βαλω στην ολη κεντρικη εγκατασταση που θα κανω..για μια τηλεοραση ειναι οκ για πολλες ουτε εγω ξερω...αν δω τι οντως δεν κανει τπτ συν το χρονο θα παρω μια Yagi καινουργια με 3 στοιχεια..το λεω καλα;;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλησπέρα απο πια περιοχή είπες πως βλέπεις με την κεραία σου το πήλιο?

----------


## kokoblue

Aπο Ανω βολο Χρυσοχοιδη...η τωρινη κεραια ειναι στον σωρο γυρισμενη...αλλα ειναι εντελως ακυρο αφου βλεπω το πηλιο γτ να την εχω εκει γυρισμενη;;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

είναι δύσκολο να έχεις κατεβάσει όλα τα κανάλια  απο το πήλιο θα σου συνιστούσα να την αφήσεις ως έχει  στο σωρό γιατί όταν ξεκινήσει το 4g θα αρχίσουν και τα προβλήματα,από  πάνω περισσότερα db παίρνεις απο τον σωρο γιατι τον έχεις φάτσα απέναντι και όχι απο πάνω

----------


## kokoblue

Kαι τωρα σωρο ειναι αλλα θα δουμε...βλεποντας και κανοντας!!

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα όπως τα λέει ο Γιώργος. Τα 21dB είναι του ενισχυτή. Απο μόνη της 
(παρακάμπτοντας τον ενισχυτή) πιθανών να μην έχει και τίποτα. 

Παραπάνω σου σύστησα μια κεραία. Είναι κρίμα να παιδεύεσαι απο το να 
έδινες μια φορά 50€ (για να την αγοράσεις), και να μην ξανά-ασχοληθείς
 με το θέμα για τα επόμενα χρόνια ...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Aπο Ανω βολο Χρυσοχοιδη...η τωρινη κεραια ειναι στον σωρο γυρισμενη...αλλα ειναι εντελως ακυρο αφου βλεπω το πηλιο γτ να την εχω εκει γυρισμενη;;



Στον Άνω Βόλο δεν βλέπεις Πήλιο με τίποτα! Μόνο Σωρό και ίσως Λιχάδα.
Αν βλέπεις κεραίες αυτές δεν είναι της Digea, αλλά οι παλιές του ΑΝΤ1 και του ΑΣΤΡΑ που ήταν μπροστά και όχι πιο πίσω που ήταν οι υπόλοιποι. Ορατότητα στις κεραίες του Πηλίου υπάρχει στην παραλία μόνο. Γι΄ αυτό μπήκε και ο Σωρός.

----------


## kokoblue

> Στον Άνω Βόλο δεν βλέπεις Πήλιο με τίποτα



Δεν ξερω ποιο βουνο βλεπω τα τελευταια 28 χρονια;;;





> Αν βλέπεις κεραίες αυτές δεν είναι της Digea, αλλά οι παλιές του ΑΝΤ1 και του ΑΣΤΡΑ που ήταν μπροστά και όχι πιο πίσω που ήταν οι υπόλοιποι.



Δεν ειπα οτι βλεπω την κεραια της DIGEA αλλα η ληψη γινετε πολυ καλυτερα γτ ειμαι πολυ ποιο κοντα στο πηλιο απ οτι στο σωρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Οσο για την κεραια ναι ισως παρω μια  κανονικη μια και απ οτι ειδα σχετικα εχουν μικρινει σε σχεση με παλιοτερα οι κεραιες ε;;;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κώστα δεν το είπα για να σε προσβάλω, αλλά στον Άνω Βόλο *ΔΕΝ* βλέπεις από Πήλιο και βάζω στοίχημα ότι θες! 
Αν βλέπεις έστω και λίγο, θα σου κάνω την εγκατάσταση με 5 ευρώ την ώρα, αν δεν βλέπεις κερνάς τα τσίπουρα  :Tongue2:  
Το ότι είναι πιο κοντά δεν λέει κάτι, από τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή το σήμα είναι πολύ χαμηλό ως και ανύπαρκτο, άσχετα με το αν είσαι δίπλα.
Φυσικά και αν γυρίσεις κεραία προς το Πήλιο θα δεις, αλλά θα είναι αντανάκλαση από τον Σωρό και όχι απ΄ ευθείας από Πήλιο, αλλά λόγω κοινής συχνότητας ίσως νομίζεις πως βλέπεις από Πήλιο.

----------


## kokoblue

Xαχαχαχαχα ναι ενταξει ισως αλλα να λεω εγω αλλο εσυ και να μην καταλαβαινομαστε...τεσπα!! θα δουμε οπου εχει καλυτερο σημα βρε παιδια
η τωρινη βλεπει σωρο!!! Αν δν εχω προβλημα με αυτην την κεραια χρειαζετε να την αλλαξω;;; εννοω δλδ να παρω μονο τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη και τος διακλαδωτες και καμποσα F βυσμτα και συν το χρονο να παρω μια και μια κεραια!!! 

Τι εχετε να μου προτεινετε για κεραιες;;; μην παρω καμια χαζομαρα!!

http://www.e-shop.gr/ixos-eikona-ker...&filter-2592=1

----------


## navar

παρε μια TELEVES LTE να σε δεί ο θεός , και να μην εχεις να φοβάσαι και το 4G

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

- Κώστα  οι  televes  yanki που εχει  το site είναι  πολύ  καλές  και  έχουν  αντοχή  στο  χρόνο  δεν  έχουν φιλτρο  lte  και  ίσως  χρειαστεί  αργότερα  να  βάλεις  ένα  εξωτερικό.

----------


## kokoblue

Ενταξειπρος το παρων θα πιαω με αυτην που εχω και συν το χρονο θα παρω καιμια κεραια....εξωτερικο φιλτρο;; πως;;
Προτιμω ολα σε ενα και νοικοκυρεμενα!! Αυτο με το 4g που ειπατε τι ειναι δν το εχω καταλαβει

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Η συχνότητα  πάνω  απο  το  60  κανάλι ή πάνω απο  τους 790 ΜΗΖ  έχει  έχει  αποδοθεί  στη  κινητή  τηλεφωνία  προκειμένου  να  αναπτύξει  και  διευρύνει  το  4g,  αυτή  λοιπόν  η  συχνότητα  μέχρι  τους  860  MHZ  θα μπαίνει στο  κεραιοσύστημα  μας  και  θα   παρεμβάλει  δημιουργώντας  προβλήματα  στη  λήψη.  Οι  σημερινές  καραίες  και  οι  ενισχυτές  έχουν  εύρος  απο  το  21 έως  το  59  κανάλι  όχι  έως  το  69  που  ήταν  παλιά,  στα  υπάρχοντα  ήδη  κεραιοσυστήματα  για  να  μην υπαρχει  πρόβλημα  βάζουμε  το  φίλτρο LTE  που  είναι  ένα  χαμηλοπερατό  φίλτρο  απο  το  κανάλι  60  και  κάτω.

https://stokostos.gr/eksoplismos-tv-...e-13-12db.html     i-simatos/filtra-pagides/televes-403401-filter-lte-ch-21-60.html

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Οι  σύνδεσμοι  δεν  μπήκαν  καλά.
https://stokostos.gr/eksoplismos-tv-...e-13-12db.html

https://stokostos.gr/televes-403401-...-ch-21-60.html

----------


## kokoblue

Μαλιστα...Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Μακη για την επεξηγηση και την αναλυτικη αναφορα...
Αν παρω κεραια φυσικα Televes θα παρω με LTE Ναι μια φορα θα τα δωσω και θα ξενοιασω....εχει σημασια στις κεραιες ποσα στοιχεια εχει;; 
ας πουμε τι διαφορα εχει αυτην:

https://stokostos.gr/eksoplismos-tv-...e-13-12db.html

απο αυτην:

https://stokostos.gr/eksoplismos-tv-...ax900-lte.html

----------


## ggr

Ο αριθμος των στοιχειων της κεραιας εχει να κανει με τον λοβο της(κατευθυντικοτητα) αλλα και με την απολαβη της.
Επιλεγουμε συνηθως με πολλα στοιχεια (στενο λοβο) οταν λαμβανει πλευρικα σηματα που θελουμε να απορριψουμε.
Οποτε καθαρα ειναι θεμα της περιοχης που βρισκεσαι. Αν δεν ξερεις τωρα ακριβως τι σηματα  και απο ποια κατεθυνση ερχονται στην κεραια σου, τοτε θα επιλεξεις εμπειρικα (βλεποντας τι τυπου ειναι οι κεραιες απο γειτονικα σπιτια, η ρωτoντας τεχνικους που δραστηριοποιουνται στην περιοχη σου).
Οσο αφορα τις κεραιες που δειχνεις, η τριπλη ειναι κατασκευασμενη ετσι ωστε να στενευει ο λοβος της, εξασθενοντας ετσι πλευρικα σηματα που πιθανον να μας ειναι ανεπιθυμητα.

----------


## 347

Φίλε μου μην το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ, τα πράγματα στον Βόλο είναι πάρα πολύ απλά. Σε μια εγκατάσταση που είχα κάνει, μετρήσεις στο πεδιομετρο μόνο με την κεραία το σήμα ήταν ισχύς 75% ποιότητα 82%, με μια απλή κατευθεντική κεραία. Προβληματίστηκα αν πρέπει να βάλω ενισχυτή ιστού. Έβαλα. Νομίζω  είναι περιττό να αναφέρω μετρήσεις μετά τον ενισχυτή. Περιοχή λίγο έξω από το κέντρο του Βόλου. Και σε μια άλλη περίπτωση σε κάποιο υψοματακι ήτανε δεν θυμάμαι περιοχή. Είχα πάει για τοποθέτηση και επίδειξη τηλεόρασης σε χάλια εγκατάσταση με λιωμένα καλώδια και χωρίς ενισχυτή  πρόβλημα κανένα πεδιόμετρο δεν έβαλα Ο Σωρός τον ξεσκίζει τον Βόλο

----------


## kokoblue

Αρα καταληγουμε στο συμπερασμα στρεφω την κεραια στον σωρο για να εχω καλο σημα, ενισχυτη θα παρω τωρα ενταξει γτ τελευταια στιγμη δν μπορω να το ρισκαρω, εναν διακλαδωτη 1/4,και μια κεραια με φιλτρο LTE σωστα;;

Και η συνδεσμολογια ειναι ετσι η οχι;;

Κεραια -> In ενισχυτη -> Οut ενισχυτη -> Ιn Διακλαδωτη -> Και απο τα Out τις γραμμες των τηλεορασεων που θελω να βγαλω σωστα;;

----------


## 347

> Αρα καταληγουμε στο συμπερασμα στρεφω την κεραια στον σωρο για να εχω καλο σημα, ενισχυτη θα παρω τωρα ενταξει γτ τελευταια στιγμη δν μπορω να το ρισκαρω, εναν διακλαδωτη 1/4,και μια κεραια με φιλτρο LTE σωστα;;
> 
> Και η συνδεσμολογια ειναι ετσι η οχι;;
> 
> Κεραια -> In ενισχυτη -> Οut ενισχυτη -> Ιn Διακλαδωτη -> Και απο τα Out τις γραμμες των τηλεορασεων που θελω να βγαλω σωστα;;



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## kokoblue

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις απαντησεις!!! Ειστε αστερια!!

----------


## 347

περιμένουμε τ αποτελέσματα

----------

